# Jak skonfigurowac siec pod baselayout-2

## Xywa

Witam,

Udalo mi sie wlasnie przejsc na baselayout2, ale nie dziala mi net 

```
* WARNING: net.ath0 has started, but is inactive 
```

Podpowiedzcie co zrobic, bo info z manuala jakos mi nic nie podpowiada.

Gdy zrobie np. iwlist ath0 scan widze rozne sieci, ale nie moge sie podlaczyc.

Do podlaczania uzywalem na poprzednim baselayout skrypciku w bashu:

```
ifconfig ath0 up

iwconfig ath0 essid "moja_praca" kesy s:haselko

dhcp ath0
```

Teraz to nie dziala  :Sad: 

Czyatm instrukcje:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/openrc-migration.xml

 *Quote:*   

> Także, /etc/conf.d/net nie korzysta już ze składni znanej z basha. Należy więc przyjrzeć się plikowi /usr/share/doc/openrc/net.example, w którym podano instrukcje dotyczące konfiguracji.

 

Zmienilem juz w pliku /etc/conf.d/net (zobaczcie czy dobrze) 

zamiast config_ath0 ( "dhcp") mam config_ath0="dhcp"

zamiast modules=( "dhcp" "iwconfig" ) mam modules="iwconfig" i modules_ath0="dhcp"

Co zrobic?

----------

## Xywa

Maly update - zauwazylem podczas startu ze system startuje wpa_supliccant na ath0, ale w moim pliku w /etc/conf.d/net nawet zaznaczylem opcje zeby nie startowac wpa_suppliccant - bo chce uzywac iwconfig.

Skad system bierze te dane dla ath0 na starcie??? Przecie  w /etc/conf.d/net  mam calkiem co innego??

----------

## mistix

To powinno wyglądać tak 

```
modules="iwconfig"

iwconfig_ath1="essid SSID"

modules="dhclient"

config_ath1="dhcp"

key_SSID="s:passkey"
```

 SSID zmień na nazwę Twojej sieci z którą się łączysz. Klienta dhcp możesz oczywiście zmienić zgodnie z poniższą tabelką 

```
# dhclient: emerge net-misc/dhcp

# dhcpcd:   emerge net-misc/dhcpcd

# pump:     emerge net-misc/pump

# udhcpc:   emerge net-misc/udhcp
```

----------

## Xywa

 *mistix wrote:*   

> To powinno wyglądać tak 
> 
> ```
> modules="iwconfig"
> 
> ...

 

Wielkie dzieki Mistix!

W moim przypadku co do wpa_supliccant pomoglo tylko odemergowanie pakietu wpa_supliccant. Nie mam pojecia dlaczego system ignorowal moje ustawienia w /etc/conf.d/net ... Czesc ustawiem system czytal, czesc ignorowal. Obecnie juz jest prawi ok, prawie...

Co do moich ustawien, korzystam z dhcpcd. Po restarcie systemu, karta pcmcia startuje, system wykrywa rozne sieci, laczy sie z moja siecia zabezpieczona haslem, i w momencie dhcp ..... LIPA

Dlaczego dhcpcd w  moim przypadku podczas startu nie działa? 

komunikt podczas startu systemu

```
 *   Connecting to "Le1" in managed mode (WEP enabled - open) ...

 [ ok ]

 *     ath0 connected to SSID "Le1" at 00:16:01:B0:25:6D

 *     in managed mode (WEP enabled - open)

 *   No configuration specified; defaulting to DHCP

 *   dhcp ...

 *     Running dhcpcd ...

err, ath0: timed out

warn, ath0: using IPV4LL address 169.254.114.44

err, ath0: Failed to lookup hostname via DNS: Temporary failure in name resolution
```

mój pilk /etc/conf.d/net

```
key_Le1="s:haslo enc open"

preferred_aps="'Le1'"

confifg_Le1="dhcp"

dhcpcd_Le1="-t 3"

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 1"
```

mój skrypt, który odpala z sukcesem dhcp już po startcie....

```
ifconfig ath0 up

iwconfig ath0 essid "Le1" key s:haslo

dhcpcd ath0

```

----------

## mistix

Bo masz literówki w konfiguracji:

confifg_Le1="dhcp"

I daj żyć dhcp czas za mały moim zdaniem lepiej daj na 10s bo 3 to moim zdaniem za mało.

----------

## Xywa

 *mistix wrote:*   

> Bo masz literówki w konfiguracji:
> 
> confifg_Le1="dhcp"
> 
> I daj żyć dhcp czas za mały moim zdaniem lepiej daj na 10s bo 3 to moim zdaniem za mało.

 

[1] Już poprawiłem - i dalej nie działa.

[2] Zamieniłem 

```
config_Le1="dhcp"
```

 na 

```
config_Le1="dhcpcd"
```

 - (bo używam dhcpcd) - też nie dziła. A tak apropos jaka jest różnica pomiędzy dhcp a dhcpcd? I czy dobrze zamieniłem to czy powinienienem zostawić dhcp mimo iż używam dhcpcd?

[3] Dziwna sprawa, bo na już uruchomionym systemie gdy wpisze dhcpcd ath0, system nie chcę pobrać IP mimo iż:

```
# iwconfig

ath0      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"Learninglinks1"  Nickname:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:16:01:B0:25:6D

          Bit Rate:11 Mb/s   Tx-Power:18 dBm   Sensitivity=1/1

          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:6C6C-696E-6B   Security mode:restricted

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=24/70  Signal level=-70 dBm  Noise level=-94 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:5009  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

ale za to gdy uruchomie moj skrypt poniżej, system łaczy się z netem. O co w tym chodzi? Dlaczego samo dhcpcd ath0 nie działa?

```
ifconfig ath0 up 

iwconfig ath0 essid "Le1" key s:haslo 

dhcpcd ath0
```

Last edited by Xywa on Fri Jul 11, 2008 2:14 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Xywa, literówka jest w confifg...

----------

## Xywa

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Xywa, literówka jest w confifg...

 

Wiem.

[1] tutaj zmieniłem na z confifg na config

[2] a tutaj użyłem config z dhcpcd zamiast config z dhcp (literówka wyszła prz pisaniu posta)

----------

## mistix

Ehh widzę twardego zawodnika. No więc spróbuj zrobić tak:

```
modules="iwconfig"

iwconfig_ath1="essid Twoj_ESSID key:s haslo"

modules="dhcpcd"

config_ath1="dhcp"
```

 spróbuj z takimi ustawieniami w /etc/conf.d/net. A te poprzednie sobie zahaszuj żebyś później nie musiał znów coś przepisywać.

----------

